
“I Am No Einstein” – Space News - aabbccdd
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tB3IBXTgEc
======
gus_massa
Wrong, wrong, wrong.

The fist 3 minutes is a misinterpretation of the Einstein-Podolsky-Rosen
Paradox [1] and the Bell's inequality experiments [2]. (The page he shows is
[3].) The experiment don't refute Special Relativity, it only "almost" [0]
confirms the current formulation of Quantum Mechanics.

The first theory that joined QM and SR was the Dirac equation for the electron
[4].

Currently all the "serious" equations to describe particles mix QM and SR. For
more details, see [5]. It's difficult to understand, but each column in the
table describe a different kind of particle. All the Greek subindex and
superindex means that each equation is compatible with SR. (It's a very nice
notation when you are use to it.)

All the calculations in the LHC and other particles accelerators relays in
this equations because the particles go extremely fast, so they are very well
tested.

Then the video gets worse, but I don't have time to refute each sentence.

[0] I wrote "almost" because I think the "no loopholes" claim is an
exaggeration. It closes all the weird and very weird loopholes, but there may
be some extremely weird loopholes that no one has imagined. If this were
Mythbusters, I think this experiment would be more than enough to put a
"confirmed" sign.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EPR_paradox](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EPR_paradox)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bell_test_experiments](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bell_test_experiments)

[3] [http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/08/experiment-
confirms-t...](http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/08/experiment-confirms-
that-quantum-mechanics-scoffs-at-our-local-reality/)

[4]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dirac_equation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dirac_equation)

[5]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relativistic_wave_equations](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relativistic_wave_equations)

